# LG Expands HVAC Products With 'LGRED' Heat Technology



## coolworld (Nov 17, 2017)

LG Air Conditioning Technologies is adding LG "Reliable to Extreme Degrees" (RED) heating technology to more products including the Multi F and Multi F MAX multi-zone outdoor units. LGRED technology not only delivers heat when traditional models are unable, but also does so with remarkable energy efficiency offering comfort to users living in even the coldest climates. LGRED is industry-leading heat technology that provides 100-percent-rated heating capacity down to five degrees Fahrenheit with continuous operation down to -13 degrees, offering comfort to users living in even the coldest climates.

"LGRED is an exceptional development in the HVAC industry, allowing LG's residential and light commercial systems to be installed in a wide variety of climates – including those areas with extremely cold temperatures," said Kevin McNamara, senior vice president and general manager, Air Conditioning Technologies, LG Electronics USA. "LG is dedicated to providing the best technologies and systems for our customers, and LGRED allows us to deliver unparalleled comfort in areas that were underserved because conventional systems have limited performance in those conditions."

LGRED is a key performance-enhancing feature of the compact yet powerful LG Multi F and Multi F MAX outdoor units. Created for residential and light commercial installations, these robust multi-zone systems have the option to be installed fully ductless for optimal performance or combined with ducted systems, including the new LG 4-Way Vertical Air Handler Units (VAHUs), for increased design flexibility. The LGRED Multi F systems also feature a SEER rating of up to 21, qualifying them for ENERGY STAR® certification, as well as eligibility for participating local utility company rebates.

LGRED also is available on LG's Art Cool™ Premier indoor units, including the 9K, 12K, 15K and 18K Btu/h models. Art Cool Premier, which earned the coveted ENERGY STAR "2017 Most Efficient" designation, features a sleek design which seamlessly integrates into any home décor. Art Cool Premier systems also feature a SEER rating up to 27.5 – one of the industry's highest – for low operating costs and optimal performance.


----------

